# WWI Submarine Doco



## Wildcat (May 6, 2008)

Here's a fascinating account of the AE2 during the Gallipoli Campaign of WWI. Beware it runs for an hour, but well worth a viewing!

ABC Television

The "play" tab is on the left under the picture of the Captain looking thru the periscope.


----------



## parsifal (May 6, 2008)

Wildcat, watched the program from start to finish. Excellent story. I never knew she was scuttled by her own crew


----------



## RabidAlien (May 11, 2008)

Dang. Tried to run it, but its "only available for people in Australia".


----------

